# Any other audi models use the same inlione 5 as the sport?



## airbats801 (Mar 24, 2006)

I'm looking to do a build up on the 2.1l engine, but I need to find one first. I was just curious if anything state side used the same 2.1l inline 5 engine as the sport? I know anything here would of had the sohc, so what dohc 20v head should I be looking for?
Thanks for your time,
Shaun


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Any other audi models use the same inlione 5 as the sport? (airbats801)*

No other production Audi anywhere in the world used the KW engine from the Sport quattro.
But a common way for ur quattro owners to get the 20v power they never had here in the states (they released the RR engined urq overseas in '89) is to install a 3B engine. The 3B was the first 20vt Audi engine in the states and came in the 91? 200.
Or, you can go with the little newer AAN which is also a 20vt found in the '92-'95 S4/6 here in the states.
Both engines are a common find at any decent Audi parts yard.
2Bennett, Force5...etc.
If you go with the AAN in a ur quattro, or another type 85 Audi, you must utulize a 3B oil pan for clearance.


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

*Re: Any other audi models use the same inlione 5 as the sport? (airbats801)*


_Quote, originally posted by *airbats801* »_I'm looking to do a build up on the 2.1l engine, but I need to find one first. I was just curious if anything state side used the same 2.1l inline 5 engine as the sport? I know anything here would of had the sohc, so what dohc 20v head should I be looking for?
Thanks for your time,
Shaun

Sorry, I really don't understand the specifics here.








Do you HAVE to build a 2.1 litre? Or are you simply just referring to
the inline 5 cylinder 20 valved engines in general?
Answer this first, and the help should be easier to get.


----------

